# My grandma was being nice.....



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I live with my grandparents, and today my grandma went to petco. They had 5 fish for 5 dollars deal. My grandma got 5 tiger barbs. :shock:When I saw them, I looked online. I see they need a larger space and can be nippers. She said she used to have an aquaruium about 10g and she had a bunch of fish in there back then. She said to put 3 on one side and 2 on the other, I figured it would be too much. I moved Fishy to the 1 gallon I have. Will it be OK to have 5 tiger barbs, 1 female betta, and a frog in the 10 gallon? That's what's there now. Please Help Me, thanks.


----------



## kibafang90 (Jun 19, 2009)

im no expert but they should be ok...i dont have a clue about the frog though! hahaha


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta+tiger barb=BAD


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, what else can I do?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have no other space!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A seperate jar for the betta would be fine.

You have to be able to keep both the betta and the barbs happy. 

If it's a female betta you should be OK but you'll have to mointer for fin nipping or the girl getting picked on.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have anything else to put her in, as of now there has been no nipping from the barbs.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Will it be possible?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello!
How sweet of grandma to be thinking of you!
I am afraid 5 tiger barbs alone in a 10 gal is asking for trouble. They are very active fish and really need at least a 20 gal tank. 
Maybe your grandma would let you return them for something else? If you are stuck with them, offer lots of hiding spots such as fake plants, so a fish can retreat from all the activity and possible aggression if needed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think returning them would be a good idea.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, my grandma knows now that it's not too good. I have now divided them so one betta is on one side, and the barbs are on the other. My grandma won't let me return them. She won't bring me there. Asd of now, they only have half of the tank. Luckily they are only babies and are about an inch long, hopefully I'll find a way to do something.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Good luck with figuring out what to do.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

My grandma says "it's not right to bring live fish back to the store." I secretly called the store and they said they might take the barbs back but I wouldn't get any money back. I'm not telling my grandma I called them. She won't bring me there anyway. Ugg, I feel sorry for berry in the 1 gallon, and the tiger barbs. They are in only a 5 gallon space. Looks like that's where they are staying too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you get someone to take you there? If they won't give you your money back, they'll probably give you store credit.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nope, no one. My grandma says it's not right, and my grandpa follows what my grandma says, so I'm pretty much stuck with them.


----------



## zebraz77 (Jul 29, 2009)

*barbs*

you could try and make your grandmother buy you a 20 gallon long for the barbs. also, i have used a 2 liter bottle with the top cut off and placed a little of bit java moss for a betta in an emergency situation. barbs love room to swim.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

good luck with that i love my grany but she can buy some weird thing once when i was younger i had an old betta and granny suprised me with nother one and she put it with my old betta in a 1/2 gallon tank omg ranny and both of em died not granny isnt allowed near hydro


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Your Grandma has a rather closed minded view and is probably firm in it. I would explain to her that your tank is too small for the fish she brought you and they will end up stressed to death in time. They need room to swim that 5 gallons does not offer.

If she is not willing to take you to exchange the fish,maybe she will understand that that small of tank means much shorter life span and will get you a 20 long to put them in


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah I live with my grandparents too and they also do weird things sometimes. Buying you too many of a noncompatable fish and not letting you return them is weird though- I think you should take them back anyway and just say they were sick. The crowding would likely make them sick anyhow.


----------

